# New in Jurica



## michelle.montreal (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello all! 

My boyfriend and I have just moved from Hermosillo (Sonora) to Jurica. We do not have friends here yet. I work remotely from home so meeting new people is a bit of a challenge  

BF and I are in our 30's, originally from Montreal. Marketing area. Leftists. Two dogs, no kids. We speak French, English and some Spanish. 

I'd also like to start rock climbing again -I've heard there was a climbing wall somewhere in QRO...and know about Bernal


----------



## toniold (May 2, 2012)

I suggest spending some time in San Miguel de Allende. It has quite a large not only American community but international community as well.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A shorter way would be to go to the Jurica Starbucks or maybe the Superama. Everytime we stop for a cup of coffee, we get into at least one conversation with an expat from there or Juruquilla. There is a great escarpment in Tierra Blanca about 40 min north of Queretaro. We go to the restaurant El Salto that overlooks the valley. It is also home to a very large group of hang gliders.


----------

